# Ninesky Browser



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

I just wanted to let people know of a new browser just 5 days on the Market called the Ninesky Browser. It is fast, supports HTML5, Flash, and tabbed browsing, while be fast and light at the same time. If anyone wanted to check out any alternatives to the stock browser, I would highly recommended this one, but again, only opinion.







Plus, it has a Google Chrome-ish icon


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Always like a new browser, giving it a run.


----------



## Melon Bread (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds good, do you have any screenshots to hold us over?


----------



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

Here you go!


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I remember this browser. I liked it very much on my Droid X. It was very quick and a nice chrome-like interface. With ICS though, there is no reason to drift from stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

